# Lowe 1436L mod just completed. Tell me what you think.



## Hass (Jul 4, 2008)

Took me about a month because I only get about one day off of work a week. Really only took about 40-50 hours of work. I have a few small things I still would like to do to make it look more "finished". Total cost was about $3,100. Could have saved some if I would have shopped around a little more but I sold my bass boat for $5,000 so I made a little for the down payment on my new house. 

This is my first ever mod and I learned everything from this site and bassresource.com so I would love to hear what you all think. What you like and dislike. I think if everything works out I will sell this one and build the 16 footer this winter. All electric lakes in my area so no outboard will ever be put on this boat while I'm the owner. 

Never used photobucket so I hope these images show up.

https://s312.photobucket.com/albums/ll337/BMart-pics/L1436L/


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work, and Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## phased (Jul 4, 2008)

Boat looks great! She's ready to go fishin'.


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2008)

Hass,
It came out perfect! How did you mount the wood to the benches? What did you like the most? If you could change anything now that you are done, What would it be?


----------



## Nickk (Jul 4, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Zum (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks good...enjoy it


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 4, 2008)

welcome aboard mate  

nice boat job :wink: what all do you have on it? is that a buldge pump i see? How many battery's do you have?


----------



## Hass (Jul 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> Hass,
> It came out perfect! How did you mount the wood to the benches? What did you like the most? If you could change anything now that you are done, What would it be?



I mounted the wood to the benches with 2.5" self tapping sheet metal screws. I got the black ones that look powder coated so that they would blend in with the carpet. 

I really had fun with it and learned a lot. If I could change something it would be the carpet glue. I used the 3M spray can and wish I would have broke down and bought the one in the can that uses a brush to apply. 

I would also put a lighter color of carpet in. It's like 110 degrees here in AZ everyday and around noon I can't even touch it.


----------



## Hass (Jul 5, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> welcome aboard mate
> 
> nice boat job :wink: what all do you have on it? is that a buldge pump i see? How many battery's do you have?




I almost didn't put the bilgle pump in because I was too lazy. Then I read a post about what people recomended putting in their mods, and like #1 on every list was a bilge pump. It was really easy to wire with a switch I picked up at AutoZone.

I put 2 deep cycle batteries in. Charged by a Cabelas charger. The charger is plugged in tonight for the first time. I don't really know much about them, so we will see tonight if I hooked it up right.

#40 thrust MK Edge on the bow and a #55 thrust MK Endura on the stern. I'm sure this is going to be enough. I had a #36 on my small bass boat and it was plenty as long as the wind didn't get too strong.


----------



## kemical (Jul 5, 2008)

sweet setup thumbs up!!


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 5, 2008)

Good Job.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good but like you said black isn't the best color. Two things I would have done differently:

#1 I would have made the front deck the same height as the seat to reduce a trip hazard (I can get a little clumsy).

#2 I would install a trolling motor foot pedal well (I'm putting one in later this year).

Other than that it looks like you have it down.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 7, 2008)

Good work! Nice and clean!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great. Many tight lines in it.


----------



## Hass (Jul 8, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Looks good but like you said black isn't the best color. Two things I would have done differently:
> 
> #1 I would have made the front deck the same height as the seat to reduce a trip hazard (I can get a little clumsy).
> 
> ...



I will install the foot petal. I wanted to take it out on the water first and make sure that I could find the most comfortable place for it before I mounted it. 

I want to mod a 16 footer next and I will do the deck the same hight as the seat next time. I was nervous that I was going to make it too unstable and fall out of it. Now that I'm done I realize that it really is only the difference of like 2 inches, not sure that is going to change anything much.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## fish18 (Mar 25, 2009)

Very Nice, just gotta wonder about that black carpet :wink:


----------

